# Look What I Found in My Dogpen



## IRISH (Jun 14, 2008)

a couple volunteers:woohoo: . can you tell that ladder has'nt been used in awhile? LoL. at least they'll be guarded well. ...


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow idk if thats lucky or not. just be careful with it and dont let people borrow that ladder. lol


----------



## Melissa (Jun 14, 2008)

*nice find :giggle:*


----------



## camcam (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow.... I would never see anything like that in the UK.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 14, 2008)

Why not?


----------



## karmacat (Jun 14, 2008)

Ha Ha nice find banjobuzz,I found these growing under our washing line,I'll take a updated picture once its light here,


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 14, 2008)

Great find! Gotta love it. That use to be somebodies smoke spot or at least where they ditched the evidence when they were done rollin' one!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 14, 2008)

o cool find wow nice


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 14, 2008)

That's one cool dog you got there. Is this his first grow?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like your dog know's what he's doin! Pretty stealthy grow spot I might add!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

barrelhse, yes, this is her first grow, LOL. and this is her guarding her stash. ...


----------



## camcam (Jun 15, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Why not?


 
It's always cold and it's always cloudy, However, it was once grown in the UK, in the Middle Ages, from at least 800 to 1800 AD there are even towns name after Hemp - Hemphill or Hempriggs, and many more places are marked on old maps such as Hemp-buttis, Hempisfield and Hempriggis.  Large amounts of hemp were grown in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, but not enough for the British Navy - the war against Napolean's France in 1812 was fought, in part, to control the supplies of Russian hemp. In Victorian times peasant produced imported hemp undercut domestic hemp, and its growth died out in the UK.  I think the last record of it growing in the UK was on the coast near Portsmouth but I can't remember.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Place names which still exist include:[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hemphill (Kilmarnock Parish, Aryshire) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hempland (Torthorwald, Dumfriesshire) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hempriggs (Wick, Caithness) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hempy Shot (Oldhamstocks, East Lothian) [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Placenames found on old maps include:[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hemp-buttis (1556, Auchtermuchty, Fife) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hempriggis (1571, Alves, Morayshire) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hempisfield (1642, Plenderleith, Roxburghshire) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hempshaugh (1663, Selkirk) [/FONT]


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

Cannabis hemp was widely grown across Britain in the Middle Ages, from at least 800 to 1800 AD, though the amount grown varied widely through the centuries. It was mainly grown for fibre which was used to make sails, ropes, fishing nets and clothes. Old clothes were recycled into paper. Oil was produced from the seeds and was burned in lamps. It may also have been used as a folk medicine and for food, but it's a mystery whether or not it was taken as a drug. In this section we'll first explain what types of evidence of hemp cultivation there is, then summarise where and when hemp was grown in Britain.
The evidence that hemp was grown in Britain comes in several different forms. First there is some written evidence in parish records and government reports. There aren't that many references to hemp, because agricultural practices were not widely written about. Secondly there are many places in Britain today with names such as Hemphill or Hempriggs, and many more places are marked on old maps such as Hemp-buttis, Hempisfield and Hempriggis. Thirdly there is evidence from pollen analysis of lake sediments, although again not much for two reasons. Firstly the sites chosen for pollen studies, tended to avoid agriculturally favourable areas. Secondly, until 1987 it was diffficult to identify hemp's pollen. 

Sediment accumulates slowly at the bottom of lakes and the pollen of whatever plants were grown around the lake is buried with it. A metre of sediment contains a few hundred years of history, and deeper you core the older it gets. The sediment can be carbon-dated or there may be distinctive bands of other plants' pollen which have known dates. Gradual variations in the amount of hemp grown can be seen across the years. 



England 
There was an early peak in hemp production in England from 800 - 1000 AD, followed by a slackening in interest by farmers as new crops were discovered. In the early sixteenth century hemp was re-introduced and its growth recommended. Large quantities of hemp were needed to supply the English navy, and Henry the Eighth ordered his subjects to grow hemp. Large amounts of hemp were grown in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, but not enough for the British Navy - the war against Napolean's France in 1812 was fought, in part, to control the supplies of Russian hemp. In Victorian times peasant produced imported hemp undercut domestic hemp, and its growth died out in Britain. 


Scotland 

Hemp didn't appear in Scotland until about 1000 AD, 200 years later than in England. There was a general explosion in agriculture around this time (shown in the pollen records) and hemp was one of a number of crops, such as cereals and carrotts, that were grown widely for the first time. By 1200 agriculture became more intensive in Scotland, and specialist crops were grown in different areas. Thus hemp became less common in most of Scotland, but stayed an important crop near the fishing communities where hemp was used for fishing nets, ropes and sails for the fishing boats, and where manure and seaweed were availiable for fertilizer. Hemp was grown in Scotland up to the 18th century when hemp fields were replaced by the wooded estates of the gentry. 

Place names which still exist include: 

Hemphill (Kilmarnock Parish, Aryshire) 
Hempland (Torthorwald, Dumfriesshire) 
Hempriggs (Wick, Caithness) 
Hempy Shot (Oldhamstocks, East Lothian) 
Placenames found on old maps include: 

Hemp-buttis (1556, Auchtermuchty, Fife) 
Hempriggis (1571, Alves, Morayshire) 
Hempisfield (1642, Plenderleith, Roxburghshire) 
Hempshaugh (1663, Selkirk) 
The Kelton (Kirkcudbright-shire) Kirk Session Minutes of 1724 mentioned that a man appeared before the church court because he had thrown a woman against a hemp rigg, while another old history book records that a papal legate travelling in Scotland in the fifteenth century observed in every rural habitation, the people employed in speparating the hemp from the stalks. Other old books mentioned hemp being grown in: 

Lewis, Outer Hebrides, 1771 
Islay, Inner Hebrides, 1814 
Mouswald parish, Dumfriesshire, early 18th century 
Two lake cores, taken from Black Loch in north-west Fife (near Newburgh) and Kilconquhar Loch in south-east Fife (near Elie) were analysed for hemp pollen. In Black Loch cannabis appeared around 1045, at the time of the increase in agriculture. Large amounts of hemp were grown until 1210 after which there was a decline and no more hemp was grown after 1265. In Kilconquhar Loch however hemp pollen was found consistently throughout the core, only dissapearing during the eighteenth century.
In Medieval times religious hospitals commonly grew hemp. Hemp features in the recommended plants section of the great religious gardening books! Many monastic houses have areas of land named after hemp, and some have remenants of hemp-retting pools. It is likely that hemp was mainly grown for its fibre, but also for medicine for the hospitals. Little evidence exists of the growth of hemp at archeological sites because traditional archeologists threw away the soil etc looking for artifacts. Only a few environmental archeologists bothered to look for (and find) hemp pollen in the grounds of medieval hospitals. 


References 


SHARP (1989) Third report into the medieval hospital at Soutra, Lothian/Borders Region, Scotland. ISBN 09511888 28
Whittington, G. & Edwards, K.J. (1990) The cultivation and utilisation of hemp in Scotland. Scottish Geographical Magazine 160 p167-173.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

i promise you , me , and my gypsy girl, will not be using these babies for rope, nor net, nor sail . no, not i , we have plans on flying high:fly: :rofl: ...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 15, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> a couple volunteers:woohoo: . can you tell that ladder has'nt been used in awhile? LoL. at least they'll be guarded well. ...


 
Tie the plant down alone the ladder..


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Tie the plant down alone the ladder..


hey flyinghigh, we had a fem plant here a long time ago, that grew over 15 foot tall, it went up a 6ft fence , and we trained it all the way down the other side. i wish i had some shots of her, i dont. the fence was long ago removed, so we could build a larger dog pen. i'm thinking of weaving it in, and out of the ladder rungs. hope this one is fem also, if so, i'll show you some huge buds. ...


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

a few pics after an afternoon passing shower.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey maybe you will need that ladder to trim that bud.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey maybe you will need that ladder to trim that bud.


its a 20 footer, LOL ...


----------



## IRISH (Jun 22, 2008)

its growing good now. ... the last pic is a white widow that i started inside, it was looking stunted from the others, so i put it out with the two unknown volunteers ... maybe it'll do something , who knows. the bigger one grew 8-10 inches in past week., and the small one may have grown
 2-3 inches. i havent nuted these at all. nothing but rain, and sunshine. 
gonna tie the larger one down real soon. enjoy the pics'. :farm: ...


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> That's one cool dog you got there. Is this his first grow?


haha thats a good one...My dog grows too.....:hubba: Now if I could just teach the cat.....


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2008)

update of dog pen pics'... i weaved it in to the ladder rungs:hubba: ... the white widow did'nt make it. it had problems from the begining. the others are doing well though. ...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 28, 2008)

hmmm.... just a thought with you weaving the plant in and out of the ladder... hope you never need to use it (ladder)   :hitchair:


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2008)

got a few more of em tcvg. my ladder climbing days' are done, lone em out occasionally, but not this one.:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 3, 2008)

some pics this morning after a huge storm last night. 87mph winds. trees down all over, but not these two. . plant in the ladder rungs is starting 
to shoot new growth all over. the smaller plant had a rope laying on it, guess the wind did it. didnt break, simply trained it off the wall. maybe ill tie it down some more later. . i pinched the stalks all over on both last week. will do it some more in a day or two.  ...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 3, 2008)

Just looked in, the dog seems to be doing a great job (with your kind help).  WOW on those winds.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like that ladder won't be the only way to get high...:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2008)

heres the dogpen pics. thier not doing so well. the bugs been having thier way with them. a few leaves have been completely chewed away. and others have holes chewed in them. gonna go give em a good spray of ortho max, kills 100 insects supposedly. havent tried this yet, but all i could get on short notice. the last pic is my old dog taking a scolding for not taking care of his plants properly, although, he did promise he'd do better for a milkbone.   ...


----------



## someguy (Jul 15, 2008)

good lookin dog, hope the ladies get better!


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 15, 2008)

I just saw this thread.
Thats a nice find man, I hunt for wild(or "owned") cannabis plants around a few popular places where I live. So far I've found four sites, nothing major. Wish you luck with you dogs plants


----------



## growdammit (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a volunteer grow up along my driveway right out the garage door, I think when I pressure washed garage floor it washed out,  I didnt trim weeds to camo it for as long as possible and finally dug up and potted it to put in more secure location.  Ladder growing.... hmmm good idea, if you put ladder on end come harvest time all you would have to do is climb for your fruit!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2008)

white fire ur last post on here says u look for owned plants in ur area...  for wat reasons? u aint one them who avoids all the time and energy effort risk etc and goes and robs someone else's hard work and to some their only hobby their passion and most of all their own medicine...   ARE YOU?  
i hope not. cuz all i gotta say is my opinion is if its not urs leave it alone. and im sure them people are growing cuz they are financially unfortunate to afford buyin at commercial prices.  if u were poor and tried homemade routes to make life happier and someone came an stripped u of mnonths of work and wat have u, how would u feel. noone respects a theif. 
i aint accusin you its just that the way u worded ur thread just caught my eye.


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 17, 2008)

All I do is look around different areas where there would be a high chance of marijuana growing there. I can tell when its wild. I only found one site that was owned cause they were trimmed. I actually ended up meeting the guy that grew there. He was pretty cool, but I've never stolen anyones grow. I agree that being stripped of months of hard work would suck very much. I just like trying to find plants, its kinda like a hobby.

On one find there were about 17 wild plants growing on  the edge of a forest and a meadow. I transplanted 5 and they turned out ok, but their offspring grew better. Now I have a spot to go if i ever run out of seeds somehow though.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 17, 2008)

ummm,yeah, i don't think anyone would wanna jump over that fence for 'only' two plants.  jk ...


----------



## warzone (Jul 18, 2008)

jees all my dog does is make coke in his doghouse i tried to get him to grow some herbal but he said the godfatherdog would kill him for mixing coke n weed................mabye i smoked to much? hahahahaha


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats a good defence tactic banjo...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

update on dog pen pics...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)

Any sign of sex yet?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think poochie is out growing you Banjo.LOMA.   Now we know where you get you grow tips from...lol


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Any sign of sex yet?


 
not yet. the first pic smells really strong. i get a good smell of it drifting through the window when it's open. ...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I think poochie is out growing you Banjo.LOMA. Now we know where you get you grow tips from...lol


 
iv'e been trying to get a pic of the monarch butterflies that are all over in the dog pen. every time i go out there, the dogs chase them away, as if thier doing something good. ...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

They are just trying to teach you some new tricks. lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)

You used to be able to buy

"Smelling Bags"

In Switzerland.

Swiss Law allowed Lint bags packed with prime buds to be sold as Smelling Bags .
Clients purchased the _sealed _ bags and took them home to sniff, not..........

Anyhow's supposed to help with Insomnia, place close to your pillow and inhale deeply, exhale and repeat................................:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

added pics of dogs grow ...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

She is maturing nicely.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 5, 2008)

update pics'. ... not to shabby for a couple of strays' eh? ...


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Aug 5, 2008)

lookin pretty good


----------



## IRISH (Aug 9, 2008)

had a pretty bad storm 2 nights ago, and thier still standing. drooping a bit , and looking a little ragged , but still standing. they deffinately could use some sun. its gonna be overcast for a few days though...( do you see anything missing here )?...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2008)

Ladder?  Those girls will perk up.....


----------



## IRISH (Aug 9, 2008)

hello tcbud. right on the ladder. i moved it due to the high winds i've been having. did'nt want it on these two. had a tree limb hit our roof in a storm a few nights ago. it was around 40 foot long , and 12 inch circumfrence ...


----------



## lillift (Aug 9, 2008)

banjobuzz is that a staffie bull, nice grow pooch! Are you allowed in her pen?


----------



## andy52 (Aug 9, 2008)

is that a pit bull?pretty dog


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2008)

WoW on that storm!  did that branch make a big hole when it hit the roof?  i just get fire storm here....not to be funny...it blew hard yesterday...and the fires loved it...back to smokey skys agian.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 9, 2008)

lillift said:
			
		

> banjobuzz is that a staffie bull, nice grow pooch! Are you allowed in her pen?


 
that black dog is a very healthy, stout 150lb, rott/lab. i am the only one allowed in her pen, she don't take kindly to unfamiliars. i dont allow others to touch her, or pet her. she is here for one reason, to stay on guard while were away.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 9, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> WoW on that storm! did that branch make a big hole when it hit the roof? i just get fire storm here....not to be funny...it blew hard yesterday...and the fires loved it...back to smokey skys agian.


 
wow on those fires! are they ever going to get those under control? i have lived , and worked in hurricane zones, so i know what it means to have to stay on top of the where-abouts of these disasters on the news, so we could evac., within a days' notice, if need be. how many acres now tcbud have burned? thanks for stopping by...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Your is a good grower... Your dog is going to have to teach our dogs how to grow.lol ... Getting big..


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweeet, I love finding stuff like that. We found a couple by our after lunch spot at work, but we had to pull them out when two of them got over three feet. I wish I had taken pictures. 

Good luck puppies!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 10, 2008)

wow bandjo that plant has got big and real pretty to since the last time i seen it,,, wtg on the dog leaving it alone  cant wait to see how it turns out gl


----------



## IRISH (Aug 11, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Sweeet, I love finding stuff like that. We found a couple by our after lunch spot at work, but we had to pull them out when two of them got over three feet. I wish I had taken pictures.
> 
> Good luck puppies!


 
i built my dogs a new pen this past spring, complete with 6ft privacy fence, a friend stopped by, and burned one, and he must have thrown some seeds down. that is all i can figure where they came from. i'll have to spread the love come harvest, back to my friend... ...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2008)

*looking good banjo:48:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## IRISH (Aug 11, 2008)

i have'nt even given these two in the dogs pen any special treatment. they have did thier own thing. i did tie them up after a couple of bad storms'. not showing thier bits yet...


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 12, 2008)

they look fine, storm didnt give them damages,  you look just excite to have them in your backyard lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 12, 2008)

What a nice surprise.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2008)

just a pic update ...


----------



## Abso (Aug 19, 2008)

:bong:


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 19, 2008)

Good doggie...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2008)

here's my dog pen pics'. . 2 fer. both fem.:hubba: . got the window open, and can smell them drifting in. smells nice. makes me wanna blaze one up. . as a matter of fact...:ccc: . ahh, much better now... enjoy...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Getting tall & filling out tell your poochie excellent job.lol


----------



## IRISH (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah kgb, looked out the window, and dog was standing there by one with his head in the middle of the plant as if he was checking for something .
then he started barking. so i went out to see, and i looked close, and spotted they both turned female:hubba: .


----------



## IRISH (Oct 3, 2008)

4 more weeks? hopin' i got that much time before it snows here. people been sayin' an early winter here. 
thats a ww bud drying in the horses hoof.:hubba: ...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW! that is so beautiful!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent of your dogs to let you in there to take some pics.  Been awhile since I looked in on your volunteer's.  They sure are looking tastey.
In answer about how many acres burned ....in my county, I think the total was a bit more than 255,000 acres.  They finally called them contained about September 9.  The Lightning Fires took 11 souls.  Very sad.


----------

